# Here's my 90% done new layout!



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Thought I would share my current layout (about 90% done). As we all know they never
get completely done as there are always changes that come about. Got everything (with
a lot of adjustments) to run pretty well. One must have patience when dealing with the
A/F All Aboard panels. Larry


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks cool.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks great. Small, but packed full of action! Thanks for sharing.:appl:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice job! :appl:


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Very impressive! Great detail and lighting work.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Larry...makes me want to get my All Aboard out of the box and onto the workbench...well done.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice layout, nice use use of space. :smilie_daumenpos:

The bridge back there, is that a newer bridge or an old one?
Is that one plastic? Or did you paint it black?
I thought they only came in a silver/gray color, I like the shed on top.
What are you going to do when you get the other 10% done?

How about trying what I am thinking of doing?
Make it an operating swing bridge.:thumbsup:

This was the Old Victory bridge that spanned the Raritan River in Perth Amboy NJ.
The road was rt 35 the original highway to the shore, it was replaced with a higher span back around 2008.
Sad to see it go, I motored my boat under it many times as my boat club was just upstream from it. 
Now people are already jumping from it to kill themselves. No one ever jumped from the old Victory bridge.

Are you up for the project, I got some ideals if you are. :smokin:

The old swing bridge, 








The new one going up and what is left of the old bridge. 









At the mouth of the river there still sits a RR swing bridge. This one was built in 1908 to replace the original one that was built in 1875. It served the old CNJ ( Central Jersey RR) connecting Perth Amboy to South Amboy. As with the Victory bridge this was the only way for the RR to serve the seashore back then.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the nice comments. Now I'll respond to some of them. Again Thanks.

Big Ed:The bridge back there, is that a newer bridge or an old one?
Is that one plastic? Or did you paint it black?
I thought they only came in a silver/gray color, I like the shed on top.
What are you going to do when you get the other 10% done?

The bridge(steel) is a NOS A/F item that I bought a long time ago; still have the original Box also.
No;it came black in fact according to "Paul C. Nelson's" reference book on page 138 the majority of the #750 bridges where black. Some though where painted "medium blue metalic-like finish" by A.C.Gilbert. FYI Don't believe I'll ever finish the last 10% as that will change from time to time. Will switch accessorys and rolling stock to change the pace. Also will
be changing to cars and garden soon as Spring approaches. Back to A/F fulltime next November. 

How about trying what I am thinking of doing?
Make it an operating swing bridge.
Thanks but no thanks. No room/time/plans to do it. Try to keep everything A/F issued.
BTW: Thanks for those neat swing bridge pictures; boy they look scary to me!

Larry...makes me want to get my All Aboard out of the box and onto the workbench...well done. 
__________________
DaveH

Dave: Try it if you like; hard to work with but it is far better then having a layout on a plain flat sheet of plywood. Having the A/A boards provide landscaping/roads/& etc. These where engineered by professionals at the factory although made cheap. Again Thanks;Larry

P.S. Forgot to tell you that the name of my little layout is "Town of Eureka" as witness by the diner.


----------

